# Report Shady People?



## SilverRabbit (Apr 27, 2008)

Would it be at all possible to devise a way to report shady people? Would it be worth it or should you just ignore them? Sometimes they go away but other times they hang around and make you all paranoid.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

_Shady people? Where?_

_Here? _


SilverRabbit said:


> Would it be at all possible to devise a way to report shady people? Would it be worth it or should you just ignore them? Sometimes they go away but other times they hang around and make you all paranoid.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah.. some of the posts for general growing questions among others have had some people up in there asking shady questions. Wait... were you joking with me?


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

what is 'shady' ? an example would help.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry... https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/44694-mail-order-anyone.html


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote from originalhippy "Everything you always wanted to know about Mail Order Marijuana."


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah i would.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 27, 2008)

Are they really that dumb?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

*Ummm. Tough one. They'll be found. I don't believe in snitchng. *


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ummm. Tough one. They'll be found. I don't believe in snitchng. *


yeah i guess. if someone (a mod) is actually aiming to find them you're just helping them. maybe being just sketchy isn't enough, but obvious spam shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 27, 2008)

I will just ignore them if they sound like a "LEO"


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 28, 2008)

This is a site dedicated to paranoid stoners...if everyone were to point fingers at "shady people" there would be no one on this site.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah I dont know about that one


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

taknitEZ95 said:


> This is a site dedicated to paranoid stoners...if everyone were to point fingers at "shady people" there would be no one on this site.


funny, but untrue.


----------

